# Metal chic.



## metal (Dec 30, 2005)

Any other metalheads?


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Yup


----------



## metal (Dec 30, 2005)

*hey*

how are you doing fellow metal friend =D


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

I am.


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

---


----------



## dreamstar99 (May 31, 2004)

Another metal head here. LOVE all kinds of music, but metal is my favorite!

Sonya


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

System of a Down and girl group Kitty. Slipknot too!


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I am interested in a little metal, too. :boogie


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

yep


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

i'm more into punk, oi! and crust, but i like metal, too. (+ grindcore, hardcore, etc.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Metal is my morning music of choice 
It wakes you up faster than coffee :lol :b


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah I'm into metal, especially death amd black metal


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Hell **** yeah, I LOVE doom metal, black metal, death metal, power metal, folk metal, viking metal, progressive metal, thrash metal and SOME avant garde metal


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Icon=)

I love Metal and Punk...anything hard actually.
In fact anything that doesn't smell like "Top Ten" really.

Oh did I mention I had a strong distaste for anything American Idol...(pop sucks)=(

:lol Folk Metal? Now that's something I've NEVER heard before.
What bands do you consider Folk Metal?
Do tell. *hugs*
:haha <----I'm not laughing at you just Folk Metal here Icon=)
Come to think of it...What's Viking Metal? :wtf

Luv
Mystic
:door


----------



## purplecow1057 (Mar 11, 2006)

i dont act like it, but im a metal head too


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Folk metal like Vintersorg? I'm really interested in folk metal but it's so hard to come by.

I like classic metal, some progressive metal, but the best is .... power metal!!


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Folk Metal:

Elvenking
Agalloch 
Cruachan
Dagorlad
Korpiklaani
Vintersorg
Finntroll

(there are A LOT more I could mention, but these are my top favorites ones)

Viking Metal:

Moonsorrow
Bathory
Diadem
Einherjer
Thyrfing
Turisas


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

death, children of bodom, black dahlia murder, black label society.
buckethead?
\m/
i love metal.
making a t-shirt hopefully nobody steals it and makes money off it (SA feeilng? ) but w/e.


----------



## WASTEDYOUTH (Apr 8, 2006)

-jumps up and down- 
me me me!
=]


----------



## bobomilano (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes I am a metal head. Listen to HArdattack on serius staelite. ****ing insane.


----------



## usuris (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm a FIIIIIIIIIEEEND for metal, I live and breathe it.
Hmhmhmh my faves gotta be technical Death Metal -ala Decapitated, Psycroptic, Spawn of Possession, you know the goodies if you're into the scene! I think I have musical ADD, which is why I love tech so much =D 

Likewise I appreciate the classics, traditional metal, some black metal (mostly of the epic variety, Drudkh, Weakling would be a good example), prog metal (as long as it's not typical prog wankery), doom, instrumental...any musical talent although I just lean more towards extreme-stringed music cause it's what I enjoy playing on guitar.

My currently playlist:
Keep of Kalessin - Armada
Drudkh - Blood in our Wells
Steve Vai discog.
Capharaum - Fractured


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

Mystic Pencil said:


> Hi Icon=)
> 
> I love Metal and Punk...anything hard actually.
> In fact anything that doesn't smell like "Top Ten" really.
> ...


agalloch is a prime example of folk metal. They are really good.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

nile is definately a band worth checking out. They play egyptian death metal.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i also enjoy some metal


----------



## Guitaraholic187 (Jun 3, 2006)

Metalhead,body and soul,hell yeah!


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

HAIL
HAIL
HAIL

Metal owns u b*tch !

Speed, Thrash, Power, Death :banana


----------



## MORGS (Apr 9, 2006)

Panterra ROCKS
Slayer ROCKS

Is Korn & Disturbed Considered Metal Or Just Hard Rock?

Best song is the South Texas Deathride BY The Union Underground

http://www.stickdeath.com _*WARING GRAPHIC VIOLENCE*_
see X-Tream MotoX in Shocked Sh!t for a sample
If you like it check out the anti auto theft Devices

ROCK ON PEOPLE :twisted


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm seeing Emperor w/ Goatwhore tonight


----------



## bobomilano (Mar 28, 2006)

NYHC,Death metal,thrash.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I like metal but the only new metal band i like is System of a down. The rest is older stuff like Pantera. I don't think people would call me a metalhead though.


----------



## Readonly (Aug 8, 2006)

I love metal.

My music: http://www.last.fm/user/Golle/


----------



## bobblehead (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm a big metal fan as well, for all definitions from the 80's glam metal scene through to power, death, thrash, progressive, etc (you get my point ). I like it all.

Here are some of the albums I've been listening to:

Arch Enemy - Doomsday Machine
Callenish Circle - Pitch Black Effect
In Flames - Come Clarity
Kataklysm - In The Arms Of Devastation
Kalmah - The Black Waltz
Scary Symmetry - Symmetric In Design


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Readonly said:


> I love metal.
> 
> My music: http://www.last.fm/user/Golle/


 :nw :nw

Blind Guardian is the best!


----------



## Readonly (Aug 8, 2006)

Squizzy said:


> Readonly said:
> 
> 
> > I love metal.
> ...


I will see them next month in Hamburg. :banana


----------

